# vu que / étant donné que / du fait que / attendu que / puisque / car



## Pure_Yvesil

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je me demandais si ces trois locutions sont en effet synonymes?

"D'autant que je suis à court d'idées, je ne serai sans doute pas très utile à la réunion"

"Vu que je suis à court d'idées, je ne serai sans doute pas très utile à la réunion"

"Attendu que je suis à court d'idées, je ne serai sans doute pas très utile à la réunion"

-----------
"Vu que" me semble le plus naturel des trois, mais est-ce qu'il est faux d'employer les deux autres à sa place?

Merci!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Astilbe

Oui, je choisirais ici aussi "vu que". 
Attendu se trouve la plupart du temps dans des compte-rendus officiels, juridiques ou autres.
Pour "d'autant que", voici un exemple utilisé dans le Wiktionnaire: _À votre place, je n’irais point là, *d’autant que* rien ne vous y oblige. _Mais je trouve difficile de bien cerner son emploi. En tout cas bien moins courant que "vu que".


----------



## quinoa

"D'autant que" ne se dira qu'après un propos, pas au début.
Je ne serai..., d'autant que ...


----------



## Chimel

Et en plus avec une petite nuance de sens:
- "Vu que je suis à court d'idées...": c'est la raison pour laquelle je ne serai pas très utile à la réunion
- "Je ne serai pas très utile à la réunion, d'autant [plus] que je suis à court d'idées: c'est une raison supplémentaire (mais de toute façon, je ne serai pas très utile).

"Attendu que" est effectivement inusité dans un contexte non juridique.


----------



## Alexander the Great

J'ai trouvé que *étant donné que* / *du fait que* / *vu que* / introduisent un fait dont la réalité est indiscutable et que *vu que* peut se place à l'intérieur de la phrase, pas seulement en tête.


Mais est-que il y a une différence entre

1. *étant donné que*
2. *du fait que*
3. *vu que*

même du point du vue du style ou d'autre aspect ?

Merci


----------



## Aranjuez

Bonjour,
J'ai lu aussi que "étant donné que" se place en général en tête de la phrase, mais j'ai vu les francophones l'employer également à l'intérieur de la phrase, donc toutes les trois me semblent avoir le même sens et s'employer dans le même régistre..


----------



## septentrionalis

"Vu que" est marqué, en tant qu'expression vieillie, par vx. et region. dans mon Robert.En ce qui concerne expression et son intérpretation, j'ai aussi trouvé quelques details supplémentaires sur le site de l'université de Montréal ici: http://www.cce.umontreal.ca/capsules/2912.htm
   "L’expression vu que, elle aussi invariable, a le sens d’« étant donné que ». Elle est suivie de l’indicatif ou du conditionnel et s’emploie surtout au Québec, dans la langue familière. Dans le reste de la francophonie, cette expression est *vieillie*, c’est-à-dire qu’elle est sortie de l’usage, mais encore comprise.

Vu que tu pars en voyage, nous ne nous verrons pas.

Les élèves ne sortiront pas, vu qu’il fait trop froid."

"Du fait que" implique toujours la présence (même sous-entendue) du mot "seul" devant le mot "fait", même si ce mot peut être omis de temps en temps par les locuteurs. "Du seul fait que", "du fait même que" sont les deux autres formes (possibles) de cette même expression.
 ex.
  Tout cela, brusquement, ne compterait plus pour rien, du seul fait que l'éclairage aurait été modifié par le grand prêtre.

 Dans la phrase suivante, je trouve, les deux expressions ne donneraient pas le même sens à la phrase:
 Etant donné que l'élève avait eu une bonne conduite pendant tout le semestre, le professeur l'a félicité. = après avoir pris en considération l'état du fait...
 Le professeur a félicité l'élève, du (seul) fait qu'il avait eu une bonne conduite pendant tout le semestre. = déjà cela lui a pérmis de le faire.


----------



## ankara.fr

Je n'ai pas pu participer à la réunion *étant donné que* je me suis trompé de la date de la réunion.

Je n'ai pas pu participer à la réunion *car* je me suis trompé de la date de la réunion!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Les deux sont correctes.


----------



## luklamainfroide

Bonjour,

Il est vrai que les deux phrases sont correctes mais, pour ma part, j'aurais plutôt tendance à déplacer "étant donné que" en début de phrase :

Étant donné que je me suis trompé de date je n'ai pas pu participer à la réunion.

Histoire de goût.

"Je n'ai pas pu...étant donné que...." me semble plus relever du langage parlé.
Mais peut-être me trompe-je.


----------



## Little Star

Bonjour, 

Est-il synonyme avec puisque et bien que?

Merci d'avance,


----------



## Chimel

C'est synonyme de _puisque_ mais pas de _bien que_.

_Vu que_ est invariable (pas _vu*e* que_) et est assez typique du style épistolaire et administratif ("Vu que vous n'avez pas répondu à notre courrier du..."), mais il est employé aussi dans la langue de tous les jours.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour,

L'expression "étant donné" est bien utilisée dans les phrases ci-dessous ?

Etant donné que tu es gros, tu dois éviter de manger trop de gras.
[…]

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Ema38

Bonjour,

"Etant donné que tu es gros, tu dois éviter de manger trop de gras." est correct.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci beaucoup Ema38 !
N'est-elle pas un synonyme pour l'autre expression "vu que" à votre avis ?
Je crois que je peux dire aussi :
"vu que tu es gros, tu dois éviter de manger trop de gras" sans que le sens de ma phrase change. Pas vrai ?


----------



## Ema38

En effet, le sens de la phrase ne change pas.


----------



## Tchoubi

J'ajouterais aussi que "Vu que" est souvent considéré comme familier dans les dictionnaires, voire même "régional" (Petit Robert). À l'oral, ça passe très bien, mais à l'écrit, ce n'est pas top !


----------



## Ema38

Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi Tchoubi.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

ankara.fr said:


> Je n'ai pas pu participer à la réunion *étant donné que* je me suis trompé de la date de la réunion.
> Je n'ai pas pu participer à la réunion *car* je me suis trompé de la date de la réunion!



Est-ce que "*vu que*", " *puisque*" et "*du fait que*" aussi marchent dans cette phrase ?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## luklamainfroide

Bonjour Iman,

Oui, ça fonctionne, cela veut dire la même chose.


----------



## snarkhunter

Cette expression a de nombreux synonymes simples :

_étant donné que_
_dans la mesure où_
ou même :

_attendu que_ (terminologie juridique)


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je signale m'être déjà vu reprocher l'usage de _vu que_ dans une discussion sur un forum : l'emploi en aura-t-il été perçu comme trop tonique, voire cinglant, ou ironiquement administratif, ou juridique ? Mais le TLFi ne fait aucune réserve, donnant la formule comme fort ancienne :


> Loc. conj. 1421, 19 janv. _veyut que_ « considérant que » (_Ordon. contre les brigues_, _ap._ Bormans, _Gloss. des tanneurs liégeois_, Doc. inéd., V ds Gdf. _Compl._).


----------



## Comtois

Certains donnent _vu que_ pour populaire. Il l'a sans doute été, mais je crois qu'il est depuis longtemps passé dans la langue courante. Je n'ai cependant pas l'habitude de l'employer autrement qu'à l'oral et dans un registre familier, même s'il ne me choque pas. En revanche j'emploie facilement _au vu de_.


----------



## VanOo

Je suis d'accord avec Comtois.

Vu que = courant mais plutôt à l'oral
Vu + nom = administratif ("vu l'article xxx, vu le contrat, il a été décidé ce qui suit...")


----------



## Swedha

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Dans la phrase suivante, est ce qu'on peut remplacer "vu que" par "puisque" ou "parce que"?

_Vu que je n'ai pas de voiture, je vais au travail en bus_

Est ce que cela donne à peu près le même sens?

Merci.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Oui, on peut.

_Puisque_ je n'ai pas de voiture, ...
_Etant donné_ que je n'ai pas de voiture, ...


----------



## petit1

Or "_comme_ je n'ai pas ..."


----------



## snarkhunter

... ou même "attendu que..." (s'il est un tant soit peu versé dans le Droit) !


----------

